# Dark Side of the Moon themed Music Roller Ball, Antique Pewter



## Doug Geary

Hello... sharing my version of a Dark Side of the Moon pen. I made this from stacked vinyl cut outs from old albums, segmented in dyed veneers for the rainbow, turned and finished with CA. Mounted on a Music Rollerball. It lasted all of two minutes on my FB page before it was snapped up by someone doing early Christmas shopping. Hope you like it.


----------



## George883

I like it.  Great looking pen.


----------



## 1shootist

Wow..I would have never thought of doing something like that..stacking vinyl record coins. That is very cool indeed. Looks great too !!


----------



## alanemorrison

What a great idea, Doug.
I'll keep that on the back burner for a future project.
Lovely pen, well finished and a super tribute to a great album.
Alan


----------



## hippi

what a great pen and a great group so I could not ressit


----------



## wolf creek knives

Impressive for sure.  I'm surprised it lasted 2 minutes.  Great job!


----------



## leehljp

You have given us a new idea! Thanks! 

Beautiful work!


----------



## pshrynk

Massively cool!


----------



## Doug Geary

pshrynk said:


> Massively cool!


Why thank you!


----------



## magpens

That's Canadian Creativity for you !!! . Nice work, Doug !!!


----------



## mbroberg

Fantastic idea and a great looking pen!


----------



## OZturner

Exceptional Concept and Execution Doug.
I don't think that I could bring myself to do that to any Records in my small Collection, but I could do it to Records, from a Charity Shop or Car Boot Sale.
Brilliant Work,
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Doug Geary

OZturner said:


> Exceptional Concept and Execution Doug.
> I don't think that I could bring myself to do that to any Records in my small Collection, but I could do it to Records, from a Charity Shop or Car Boot Sale.
> Brilliant Work,
> Congratulations,
> Brian.


Thank you so much!! I have a Re-Store in town. All I want for $1.00 each.


----------



## pshrynk

You can't chop up Slim Whitman albums!  What are we going to do when Mars Attacks?


----------



## Flynny

Great work - Does the number of holes in the record equal number of discs you used?


----------



## Doug Geary

OZturner said:


> Exceptional Concept and Execution Doug.
> I don't think that I could bring myself to do that to any Records in my small Collection, but I could do it to Records, from a Charity Shop or Car Boot Sale.
> Brilliant Work,
> Congratulations,
> Brian.



Thank you! All the albums I use come from salvage shopping, and most you wouldn't want to put on your turntable.


----------



## TDahl

That's awesome. Great job! Definitely brings back many memories. Now you need to do one for The Wall.


----------



## gbpens

Amazing idea. Great creativity! Talk about re-purposing.


----------

